# [REQ] How to flash from Cricket back to Verizon?



## sheradrax (Nov 17, 2011)

So I have the Fascinate and it is flashed to cricket. I have a line on Verizin waiting for me. How can I flash it back? I cant get qpst to recognize my phone for some reason and I cant find the Verizon info to flash with any way. I also am trying this from a debloated EC09 GB rom. any help or a point in the right direction would be amazing. Thanks for any help in advanced.


----------

